# Frequent urination in first heat



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, so Annie has turned into a complete tramp. She's a jumpy, nervy mess and her energy seems to have gone through the roof...we did miles of walking today and a good 30-45 minutes of water retrieving and some other stuff and she was still just edgy, pulling on lead, and seemed just nervous. Whiny. Had good control around dogs we might have passed but would just get agitated when we were following dogs or if I tied her out to a tree or something for a few minutes. She's dead quiet and napping in her kennel right now.

I also noticed that when I did let her loose (on lead but not at my side) she would do a very frenetic side-to-side tracking movement that would culminate in her marking every 15-20 minutes.

Does this sound normal? I'd just supposed she was marking territory to let the boys know she was a cheap date. Thought I'd ask. Her spotting seems to be slowing down and she's not had accidents in crate or in the house, nor is she asking to go outside at all. She has begun a LOT of swimming lately, I dont' know if that's advisable in her first heat or not...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Urinating frequently is normal, she is saying that´s she is a cheap date.
If spotting is less, then she is probably around the 10th day..be careful with intact males till day 18-19, she is fertile now...

I will not taking swimming right now, you have more chance of infections on the uterus now. It´s opened due her period, so if you have dirty water bacteria could swim up her uterus.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I will not taking swimming right now, you have more chance of infections on the uterus now. It´s opened due her period, so if you have dirty water bacteria could swim up her uterus.


Argh, good point. This has all been running water and stuff, hopefully I have not done something dumb. Thanks for the feedback, I should have considered that.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Okay, so Annie has turned into a complete tramp. She's a jumpy, nervy mess and her energy seems to have gone through the roof...we did miles of walking today and a good 30-45 minutes of water retrieving and some other stuff and she was still just edgy, pulling on lead, and seemed just nervous. Whiny. Had good control around dogs we might have passed but would just get agitated when we were following dogs or if I tied her out to a tree or something for a few minutes. She's dead quiet and napping in her kennel right now.
> 
> I also noticed that when I did let her loose (on lead but not at my side) she would do a very frenetic side-to-side tracking movement that would culminate in her marking every 15-20 minutes.
> 
> Does this sound normal? I'd just supposed she was marking territory to let the boys know she was a cheap date. Thought I'd ask. Her spotting seems to be slowing down and she's not had accidents in crate or in the house, nor is she asking to go outside at all. She has begun a LOT of swimming lately, I dont' know if that's advisable in her first heat or not...


The frequent urination also has to do with the increased lining of the uterus. It's heavier than normal right now and pressing down on her bladder (just like it does with female humans in early pregnancy and some women describe frequent urination as a PMS symptom -- all has to do with the weight of the uterine lining). 

The nervousness and anxiety you're seeing is horomonal, probably due to increased progesterone. It's known to make humans a little jumpy, too, and cause mood swings, sometimes increased rage or even anxiety attacks.

I admit I know dont' know that much about dog reproductive anatomy, but in human females the labia keep water from flowing into the vagina, and lactobacillus keep harmful bacteria from incubating in the vagina and uterus. It's probably a good idea to keep out of water just in case, but I wouldn't freak out if you've let her do it already. The female body has several lines of defence against infection.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Stacia Porter said:


> The nervousness and anxiety you're seeing is horomonal, probably due to increased progesterone. It's known to make humans a little jumpy, too, and cause mood swings, sometimes increased rage or even anxiety attacks.


It's like middle school all over again in my house. Thought those days were behind me...or at least now well in front of me. Even my wife--who doesn't interact with the dog much outside when I'm messing with her--was like, "Yeah, that dog as an itch." 


First time around a female in heat. Only been around spayed females before. There is a peculiar vibe they put off...it would be pretty funny to watch, like most things, if it weren't my dog. :wink:


----------

